# Oscar has Nasal Cancer



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

It sounds like you are a wonderful support system for your mom and Oscar. It's hard, but also remember how the pups pick up on your emotions too. Especially during our early days, I tried so hard not to cry in front of my girl. I'd cry while mowing the yard, etc, but always try to bring as much positivity to her as possible. 

I hope that the time ahead with Oscar is filled with moments that will bring a smile to your face for a lifetime. Please keep up posted


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am very sorry to read about Oscar. You have a lot on your shoulder these days, I will be praying for the best for all of you. To accept the things the way they are is the hardest part. Sending positive vibes and prayers for your mom and Oscar.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending prayers to Oscar, you and your mum.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

hubbub said:


> It sounds like you are a wonderful support system for your mom and Oscar. It's hard, but also remember how the pups pick up on your emotions too. Especially during our early days, I tried so hard not to cry in front of my girl. I'd cry while mowing the yard, etc, but always try to bring as much positivity to her as possible.
> 
> I hope that the time ahead with Oscar is filled with moments that will bring a smile to your face for a lifetime. Please keep up posted


 
I totally agree about trying to stay positive in front of them hubbub and said the exact same thing to my mum on Monday when we found out. Oscar (like many dogs) isn't silly and knows when something is up. I am positive in front of everyone but my mum is finding it hard. I've said to her that we can grieve when alone or when he is......well, you know.... :no:


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my dog is suspected to have nasal cancer too... this is what it looks like. however, gino is not that lucky as oscar. he can't undergo any confirmation as all requires general anaesthesia and at the age of 15, we are worried he can't get up. this is what it looks like 5 months after we discovered with a drop of blood. i'm just as lost if i should continue waiting


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I will keep you in my thoughts... I am so sorry you have to deal with this right now. ((hugs))


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Oscar, hope he is doing well.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so sorry to hear this...thinking of you and Oscar.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oscar*

PRAYING for Oscar and you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayers for Oscar and Gino. It seems that lately there has been a rashof nasal cancer reported on here. I remember two in just one week. 

I am so glad the Morris Animal Foundation is stating that Golden Retrieve Cancer research trying to find curt, or better yet, prevention for our dogs. Of course, it is going tyo run for about 12 years and doesn't help our dogsdoday, but hopefully the ones we have in the future.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

praying for your boy... hang in there, he needs you strong now


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for sweet Oscar.
Rest in Peace, sweet Gino.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for Oscar and Gino


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Oscar and your family.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hi oscar, i just put my dog ginoboy down less than 48 hours ago due to nasal cariconma (cancer). gino left us with dignity and i really believe the phrase ''one day early better than one minute too late''. i'm very new here but i feel that i've a sense of belonging here- to this forum and i had many guidance from the senior members that have guided me through. you may take a look at my thread- unknown sore at GR's nose. through the guidiance i ended gino's suffering with great difficulty. all of us are still grieving over his death and every single thing we do reminds us of him. but till now i don't reagret putting him down because it's a disease that can never be cured. why wait till the end to let him go when you can choose to stop the suffering at the beginning? i know it's difficult but i've done it. i was there. read my threads and it will help you.. the wodnerful people here have guided me so well... i'm so thankful that i found this place where i belong.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. So sorry to hear about Gino. Im sure he is happy at Rainbow Bridge. I have been following your post Kimberly so sending prayers your way.

Update - Oscar appears to be doing well apart from the sore on his nose. He is a bit snorty and grunty but no nose bleeds. I've just left my mum's house after going to see him. My mum isn't coping too well and is back drinking again but she's going back to her AA meetings. Hopefully we have many months left with our baby boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers sent for you, your mom and Oscar.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts to you, your family, and Oscar. I know how hard it is, but just remember that Oscar does not care about yesterday or tomorrow. He only cares about today, and what he can do at this very moment to enjoy life. Take this day by day, doing something fun and memorable every day. It is not about quantity, but about quality. 

My Penny has a similar type of cancer in her face, so I understand you worries about treatment. We choose to surgically have her tumor removed, which involved taking a big chunk of her face out, and amazingly, she has only a dimple where things were taking out. That was three years ago, and she is still here today, and enjoys all the things she loves. There are amazing surgeons out there, that do amazing things. Now with Oscar being 12, I fully understand that surgery may not be the best opinion, but do know that it can work and the dog can still be happy.

Has your vet talked to you at all about metronomic chemotherapy? It is a low dose chemotherapy that the dog can actually stay on long term, because it does not have dramatic side effects like the normal powerful chemo. It is also actually pill form, so you can give it at home. Penny is on it, and I do believe it has slowed things down. That may be an opinion.

My heart goes out to you, and know that if you have any questions with treatments or anything, do not hesitate to ask. Do you have any pictures of Oscar to share?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Kimberly, I'm so very sorry to hear of your sweet boy, Ginos, passing. It's one of the hardest, yet most loving, selfless things we can do for our fur babies.

I pray that Oscar has many more pain free, nose bleed free days. 

I'm really sorry about your mom as well. You know, in reading your posts here on this thread, I wonder about being strong for her. Sometimes to know that someone else is hurting as bad as you are helps. Crying with her might help ease her pain and yours. Of course, somewhere where Oscar isn't because they really do pick up on our vibes but I know you know that.

Prayers for you and your family and sweet Oscar.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all again for your kind words. 

Lucky, the vet did talk to my mum about chemo but don't think they spoke about the 'lighter' chemo. I'm not sure if my mum and step-dad would go for that as there is the financial side of things too which is difficult. I do have some pictures of Oscar, Abi and Molly in the Gallery and the picture on my posts is Oscar.

Duke's Momma - It's very strange that you say that about crying with my mum as that crossed my mind too. Unfortunately, my mum doesn't get out much so I normally go visit her (so the dogs are always there). It's worrying as she is signed off work at the moment and all she seems to do is lie in bed all day. 

Oscar is doing well so far and he has been given painkillers too.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

that's wonderful that he's doing well. treasure your time with oscar. give him your 100% love because you never know what tomorrow will be. but always remember, your dog is holding on and being strong for you because it's brought into the earth to give joy and laughter. he will be strong and loyal even till his last breathe. i am happy that oscar is doing great  i'm trying to let go day by day about ginoboy... it's not easy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I can see the love in Oscar's eyes. He is a sweetie. Hugs to him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Oscar and his family. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

A quick update. Oscar appears to be going downhill. He is barking at nights which is worrying so we took him to the vet on Friday past. The vet has said to give him his painkillers daily now to ensure he's not in pain. His nose seems to be getting worse and the vet says that the cancer is now blocking his nose, hence the snorting and sneezing. The vet seems to think this is ok since he can still breathe through his mouth. He didn't greet my mum about 4 days ago when she came back from shopping which worried her. I went there 2 nights ago and he seemed his normal self, if not a bit 'snotty' and 'sneezy'. He's started to get a bit more 'vocal' which isn't like him. The vet seems to think that he's doing ok for now (he's still eating and sleeping a normal amount). 

I was a little annoyed at the response I got when I asked "how often should he have check-ups"? She answered "we normally say every couple of months but there's really nothing we can do". I replied that I thought it important to make sure he's not in pain!! 

My biggest fear now is that my mum is going to let him go on and on (although the thought of losing him is tearing me apart) for her sake. I had a heart to heart with her the other day and spoke my mind. I told her that if she lets him suffer, I will never forgive her. I seem to have come to terms with the fact that he's dying, to a certain extent and have cried buckets. Whereas my mum makes comments like "What if they say we'll have to put him down". I don't think she's facing facts which is worrying. I also said to her that the vet won't "tell" us to do anything but will advise us and that's where she has to be strong to make the decision. 

At the moment, he has up and down days but I fear that he may start to suffer pretty soon and I don't think my mum is ready. It's so difficult. On the one hand, I almost feel guilty for pushing her and telling her that the time might be near (almost as if it seems I WANT this) but on the other I really HATE the thought of my poor boy suffering. 

Sorry it's such a long post but thought I should update.

Natalie 

x


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It does not seem like you and your mom are at the same stage of grief with Oscar. Everyone gets to the stage of acceptance at a different time. It must be frustrating for you, because it sounds like you are already there, and have accepted that fact that Oscar is dying and will need you and your mom to let him go to end his suffering at some point in the future. It is hard, but you can not push your mom to accept things, she will get there eventually. The best you can do is being there for her, to help assist her through the stages. Maybe think of what happened with you that got you to the acceptance you are feeling now? Maybe you can use that to help your mom. 

I am so sad about Oscar, glad he is on some good pain medications though. Is he still enjoying a lot of things in life?


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think the thing that helped me was this forum believe it or not! I have tried to get my mum to join or even just look at some things in regards to cancer but she won't. I am trying to be there for her as much as possible but it seems like nowadays, it's always like this. I have been the adult for as long as I can remember and sometimes I just need someone to be there for me too. She seems to think that I don't have any feelings but in actual fact, it's killing me! 

He still plays and wags his tail and tries to get his 'leg over' with Abi and Molly (his daughter)  So he's still his normal self for now.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read that Oscar is declining. I understand how painful that is. Does your Mom spend alot of time with Oscar throughout the day and night? Or is she watching him, but her heart won't let her really see how he is? My husband was a little slower than I was in understanding where we were with my boy. So I had to help him by discussing specific things as we observed them with Max. Sometimes the reality is VERY hard for our hearts to absorb. Keeping you, your Mom and Oscar in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

All I can say I am very sorry. Reading your posts I understand better in what state was my daughter when we were losing our Buddy. I was lost in my own world, months later to realize she grieved as much as I did but had to be the strong one.
Sending healing vibes and prayers for Oscar and his family.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hey

remember what i told you about my dog gino who was diagnosed with nasal cancer as well? it took him about 6 months for the disease to really deteriorate and we had to put him down. he left us last month 12 jul 2012. we still miss him dearly. 

gino wasn't on any medication at all! NONE because we knew that the vets would give steroids. i read up on a book and it said that steroids for animals who have cancer is actually very harmful. it actually suppresses it so much till a few weeks, the animal actually gets immune to it and it flares up. for cancer, it causes it to act up faster and the cells to replicate faster. if you were to ask this to a vet, he/she wouldn't be able to answer you because if they do, they wouldn't know what to prescribe to your dog anymore. 

it's true however, that there's nothing they can do. we are very sad about gino and i spend hours of research everyday. i even cry everyday cos i can't find a solution for him. i brewed violet leaf infusion for him and he was on it for 3 months till he started rejecting the herbs and left us that week he stopped. the violet leafs are said to open the passage way and facilitate easier breathing. it helps to dissolve tumors (ONLY if it is NOT cancerous). however, in both our cases it won't work. but it acts as a soothing effect for the dog. 

it was very painful seeing gino having to bleed and to sneeze with waterfall blood. he used up 3 toilet rolls of paper. that was how much it was. we didn't want him to suffer anymore and decided to let him go. trust me, we never regretted but we really miss him so much. gino had difficulty in breathing as well. when he ate food for the last week, he would start to bleed- we suspect because the tumour got bigger. 

let me ask you something. you know that there is no cure for this right? and you know that it's been awhile since oscar is being diagnosed isn't it. so can we say that (a) is the beginning of the stage then (b) is when it starts to show symptoms and get worst (c) is when it starts to deteriorate further and (d) is when the dog leave us. lets say oscar is at (b to c) stage. and that you know very well that from stage (a) to stage (d) there's nothign you can do at all (besides lessening the pain- which you never know if it's working?) so... why wait till (d) to let him go? why let your dog suffer all the way till you feel that (okay you have suffered enough) then let him go? is it worth it? you will regret trust me. because now i regretted and felt that i should have let gino go a day before he started bleeding 3 toilet rolls. i should have listen to the advice 'one day early is better than a minute too late' this is very true natalie. 

my best suggest to you is that, spend a lot of time with oscar right now. buy the food he loves and feed him all he wants. try not to walk or play too much with him cos the nasal passage way is blocked and it's difficult to breathe. pamper him and when it's time and when you know its time (your dog will tell you too), pls let him go. that's the greatest gift for him and that's the most loving thing we can do for our loyal and most loving family member in our life  

hope whatever i said helps and enlighten you. trust me, i know how you are feeling because i just gone through that this year. we really love gino a lot because gino was with us alomost 24 hours a day. even during at work and we see him every second. he even sleeps right next to us. his very dear to us as well. but the closer you are to your dog, the more you udnerstand him and the more you should let him go when the time is right. 

this was how bad it was natalie and it was too painful for gino and let him go. the vet even said we were still quite near the beginning stage. not at the beginning but he has seen much worst. last 2 weeks he said he seen an owner runnign in with a golden. the whole nose was bleeding and swell so huge. so we made the right choice. however he was suprized how great and beautiful gino's coat was. 



to make things worst of us. lemme tell you, gino's heart and lungs were very strong and he has never been on medication. the vet was surprized. the vet said that it's very rare for a 15 yr old. gino on the very day we put him down 2 hours before, he was still mucnching all his favourite food and playing with us. yet, we had to let him go becuase we knew it was time. he couldn't sleep at all and woke up every 5 sec. it's so painful for him and for us. but somehow he knew because that day he was so different. 

pls keep me update natalie and i hope for the best for both oscar and yourself. i really hope you can come to a decision. i'm 21. are you around my age as well? about your mum, i'm sorry you have to go through this. maybe you can try talking to someone who understands? try sticking to this forum it helps you.

sorry for being long winded guys. just giving my advice and hope it helps. keep me posted please!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

do you have a recent picture or a close up on oscar? it would be great to gauge!


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Kimberly,

The decision isn't mine to make I'm afraid as the dog belongs to my mum so I can only advise her. I don't have a recent pic but will try to get one soon. His nose does look very very sore. I am 28 so around your age also. We are just taking it day by day with Oscar. 

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and words. 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Oscar and his family.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Goodbye my beautiful boy xxxxxx*

All,

I'm sorry it's been a while since I've updated you all but unfortunately, today was the day. My mum called me to say that Oscar's nose had burst and he was bleeding heavily. She had called the vet and they said it was time. We took him in. It was very peaceful but there were lots of silent tears shed until he actually went and then there were a lot of loud tears. I type this with a very heavy heart and tears streaming down my face. I don't feel like this pain will ever go away. It was so so hard. I thank you all for your support over the last few months, it's really helped me come to terms with it. 

I really believed that I was ready and that I'd already done my grieving. It seem that just isn't so. When I'm not breaking my heart crying, I feel numb....

I'm going to post on the Rainbow Bridge forum as I believe he is there or at least nearly. Run free baby boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :'(


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry that you and your Mom had to say good bye to Oscar today. As prepared as we may feel it's the most difficult thing to do. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry you for your loss.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Oscar.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Oscar is no longer in pain. Your pain will last for some time, but remember he will be in your heart forever!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve for your boy. RIP sweet Oscar!!


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your lost. I feel so sad when I read what you have written. I know how this feels. another golden has left us. I feel so sad. I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Gino was in the similar state as Oscar and how you described the way things were at the hospital, it was the same with Gino. we were so reluctant but we had to. I'm so glad you made the decision for him as well. that's the best gift we could give to our boys. they will thank you for it. stay in this page with all of us. we are here with you through the hard times. I just thought of Oscar yesterday and was about to ask how he was when I received your notification I teared. I'm so sorry. Gino will be there with Oscar. helping him at the bridge. he will make a lot of friends... he's free of pain now okay? don't worry anymore he's free of pain. he misses you a lot as well and he couldn't thank you more for what you e given him. your were willing to let go when your had to. 

when you end their suffering sadly ours starts. I know what you are going through. stay with your mum cos she will need your support with her. it's going to be difficult. very difficult... I still cry and year very badly. there's not a day I wouldn't cry. nights are the worst. but stay in this forum. I'm so sorry once again but remember you did the right thing okay? take care xx


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Natalie: You take care. First two weeks must be a mess. Hope you are okay and can take care of your family.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. The pain is still so raw. I keep it together for my mum's sake but do my crying alone at nights. My mum seems to be doing ok and I call her daily just to check on her. My mum or step dad didn't want his collar so I asked if I could take it home. I have it in my 'special box'. I can't bring myself to take it out though as it will make it all the more real. 

I'd just like to say thank you so much to everyone on here. Your words and thoughts have been so kind. I don't get a chance to come on very often but hope that I can return the favour and help when needed.

Thank you all again.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you checked back. We are here for you, every time you need someone to talk with. It takes time to heal broken heart.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Is Oscar still alive? I sure hope so. please google Budwig Diet for dogs for help. my nash was just diagnosed. We are fighting this terrible thing. i pray Oscar is still around. God bless you. nash's mom


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nash's Mom said:


> Is Oscar still alive? I sure hope so. please google Budwig Diet for dogs for help. my nash was just diagnosed. We are fighting this terrible thing. i pray Oscar is still around. God bless you. nash's mom


Sadly, Oscar passed away on September 21st.
Nash's Mom welcome to the forum. I am sorry that Nash is fighting this evil. How old is your Nash? There were a few other threads in cancer section about nasal cancer. I am praying for your boy, please keep us posted. Any information you share could be useful to others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oscar*

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT OSCAR!!


----------

